# The Inspired Aquarium



## aquariageek (May 27, 2006)

My girlfriend got me The Inspired Aquarium by Jeff and Mike Senske for Christmas. I'm very excited to read it. 
Anybody else read it? What did you think?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

A great book with informative knowledge. Your gf must love you alot My next tactic I am gonna 'pursuade' mine to get me an ADA tank


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

Lets just say I had a late fine on my library card... (no, seriously... I did.) Its a great book with great pictures.


----------

